

BTW, Apple's stock is crashing - moubarak
http://www.businessinsider.com/apples-stock-is-crashing-2012-10

======
huxley
Nice bit of chart manipulation by Blodget, but if you look at the 12 month
view, you see that it's not an abnormal hump:

<http://ycharts.com/companies/AAPL>

If you follow Apple at all, you'd also know that Apple's P/E ratio has been
extremely low for the entirety of the iPhone's history.

In this chart, the historical P/E is the blue line:

[http://www.asymco.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/10/Screen-
Shot...](http://www.asymco.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/10/Screen-
Shot-2012-10-12-at-10-12-2.08.05-PM.png)

~~~
huxley
Haha ... he changed the headline to "Why Apple's Stock is Dropping" and
rewrote copy to soften his claims but the CMS retained the earlier "crashing"
reference in the URL slug and title element.

------
bdcravens
I'm sure if they release a 7" iPad we'll see a bump. I'm totally confused that
the author totally ignored the upcoming event on October 23 where it will be
announced: [http://www.reuters.com/article/2012/10/12/us-apple-
miniipad-...](http://www.reuters.com/article/2012/10/12/us-apple-miniipad-
event-idUSBRE89B0S020121012)

